# Hill Repeats and Rest time



## mrcookie (Mar 30, 2008)

I've been doing what Friel calls Long Hills--6 or more minutes to climb, cadence 60+, HR zone 5A. Friel doesn't specify in the workout menu what the rest time should be, but on a chart in another section it appears he is saying rest/recovery time between intervals should be twice the work time. Does this sound right? 

This seems like it would create a pretty long workout, with warmup, then 10 minutes of work, 20 minutes or rest, so each interval ends up being 1/2 hr long?


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Been awhile since I read his book but this post on his blog seems to be about work interval to recovery interval is 4:1. So 4 min work 1min rest.

Joe Friel - Intervals, Part 5


----------



## Whale_520 (Aug 16, 2012)

Depends on the workout for me VO2 at 1:1 and threshold at 2:1. Seems like you're in a "no man's" land of duration though. I like TH intervals at or above fifteen minutes and VO2 max around three minutes. So VO2 at 3X3X3 or three sets three minutes on three off and nine minutes between sets) I do threshold at 2:1 usually 15 on 7.5 off or 20 and 10 if I'm feeling good. I do an hour of threshold workout either way so four reps or three depending on duration.


----------



## johnson33445 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our natural tendency is to lean forward on the uphills and backward on the downhills. Do the opposite, Run tall on uphill and don't lean back on downhills is the advice I got.


----------

